# Interbank Forex



## AbundantIncome (1 February 2009)

Any comments ? good or bad ???

Lots of awards, my brother overseas is using this for EA of some sort from his friend so I wanna test drive too.

Anyway, are they ECN ??? 

Thanks


----------



## Cartman (1 February 2009)

AbundantIncome said:


> Any comments ? good or bad ???
> 
> Lots of awards, my brother overseas is using this for EA of some sort from his friend so I wanna test drive too.
> 
> ...





im not saying good or bad cause i dont have an account with them, but u may wanna read this --- 

http://www.goforex.net/reviews/interbankfx.htm ----


----------



## AbundantIncome (1 February 2009)

Cartman said:


> im not saying good or bad cause i dont have an account with them, but u may wanna read this ---
> 
> http://www.goforex.net/reviews/interbankfx.htm ----




thanks for that . i have read that actually ... kinda scary but sometimes, are they true reviews .. could be some pissed off big losers , literally in terms of their dollar deposits ???

i just cannot believe so much negativities revolving around dealers, can't everybody just play fair, they have their profit in pips already, can't they give the traders a fair deal/chance ??? so wrong, so wrong people !!!

hard enough to learn to trade, we do not need to be cheated as well ...


----------



## Stormin_Norman (1 February 2009)

although ive only dealt in thousands (not tens of thousands) with them; ive never experienced any of the problems mentioned on that site.

they are a match and pass broker, not a pass straight through broker.

if you want to use MT4 theyre one of the best. 

if youre manual trading then i personally think you cant go past OandA.


----------



## AbundantIncome (2 February 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> although ive only dealt in thousands (not tens of thousands) with them; ive never experienced any of the problems mentioned on that site.
> 
> they are a match and pass broker, not a pass straight through broker.
> 
> ...




Hi Norm ... thanks for the info ...

ready for another day's trade ????

i do not understand how it is different between the match/pass brother versus normal ???? i assume they are not the same as the market maker ... i am tempted to use MT4 as I believe they allow you to customise automatic trading if I am not mistaken ...

OandA is certainly an option ... would trying to get to know their trading system for now through demo ...

good luck with the week ...

xxx


----------

